# PLEASE HELP



## rcflying (Mar 5, 2007)

I am a rc airplane pilot in saskatoon sask i am building a corsair 1/5 scale.Iam looking for any info on canadian flown corsairs in WW2. colors,numbers,pics etc.I have found some info on lieut.gray but no good info on his plane.THANK YOU FOR ANY HELP.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)

I might be wrong but I dont think that Canada actually had any Corsairs. There were Canadain pilots in the the RAF that flew the Corsair. One recieved a VC but there were none in Canadian national markings.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree with Der Adler.I've found info that four British fighter squadrons ,equipped with Corsairs, attacked targets in Tokyo area in July and August 1945.On 9th August 1945 Lt. R.H.Gray was attacked the Japonese destroyer.His a/c was damaged by AA fire.Nevertheless he hit the destroyer deck with a bomb.Unfortunately, his Corsair was hit again and Lt.Gray was killed in the burning plane.The pilot was awarded Victoria Cross after his death.So,although he was a Canadian pilot he served in the RAF(RN) squadron and his a/c was painted with RAF camo and British markings.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2007)

Who cares! Put that Mapleleaf on a Corsair that would be cool!


----------



## rcflying (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks for the info guys. By the way this is a awsome site.


----------

